# questions on grooming an angora



## nogoatsyet (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello everyone   I just got my first Angora rabbit a little over a month ago.  He is three months old now and very sweet.  I keep him brushed but I have two problems with grooming him.  I can not figure out how to keep the back of his head tangle free.  Is there a technique to grooming this area?  Also while his is lovely and tolerant of everything else, he freaks out if I try to turn him over to brush his tummy.  I've been able to hold his front paws up so he's standing to pick out the hay and brush it a bit, but he has a little mat right under his chin that I can't get to when he's right side up.  Is there a technique or something to this as well?  Thanks for the help!

And here are a couple pictures of him to enjoy 
A couple days after I got him:






And now:


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Oct 26, 2010)

ur english angora is adorable he looks like a baby version of my skyler lol. mine don't tangle behind the head not sure why. i have probs with getting under their chins and the belly part too. i do them while they r upside down the best i can if i can't get the tangles i have hubby snip them off with scissors while i hold them so they don't get to bad.


----------



## nogoatsyet (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks, I think he's adorable too   Yeah, I don't know why I can't keep the back of his head tangle free.  I think I might just end up trimming back there.  And that's a good idea to get a second person to help, because he really doesn't like being turned over!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 1, 2010)

I use a Metro blower on my Woolies.  That and a roller comb (7" cat comb from Tangler Wrangler) and the purple/green dual-tined shedding comb by Lil' Pals (small dog comb).  

The Lil' Pals comb is very popular for grooming rabbits - especially behind the ears or for other sensitive areas.

You're just going to have to keep turning your rabbit over every day in order to get him (and you) used to it.  Rabbits are prey animals so it is natural for them to want to protect vunerable areas.  You two will need to just work on building a trusting relationship.  Handling him often will be a catalyst to building trust.

FYI, I have difficulty getting out underchin mats, too.  I usually have to go at it a little at a time when they're sitting.


----------



## nogoatsyet (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the grooming tool suggestions.  That is really helpful.  I hadn't gotten a blower because I thought that was just for showing but maybe I should.  I've been turning him over every day hoping he would get used to it, I'm glad to know that's the right idea.  I'll just have to be patient and keep at it.  Thanks for your help


----------



## Haazegirl (Mar 6, 2012)

Just in case anyone is still listening... Maybe you have successes to share with me since 2009!

I am having the same problems with my new guy Loki. He is trusting me more and more and actually comes to me for attention now. But he is not so keen on grooming and I've been unable to find those combs in my area. He will not go on his back and I feel bad forcing it on him. Poor guy was covered in mats when I got him, I couldn't handle the grooming since it was hard to tell the difference between mat and skin. I took him to an angora friend who fixed him up and bred him with her rabbits. She cut out all the mats and his new coat should grow in nicely. But the under chin mats are coming back and I'm worried the rest of them will too if I can't get under there.

Here's a pic before his first grooming. He should have been plucked 2 months before this, I think the breeder has too many rabbits and she can't keep up with grooming. Loki is not an easy first bunny, but his grooming and neutering will be paid for by his breeding! He already pees in his litter box pretty much all the time. He's 5 months old now. And we are attached to the little guy 

Glad I found this forum, I'm already over at BYChickens. That forum has helped a lot along the way!


----------



## DianeS (Mar 6, 2012)

For me, it's all about practice, practice, practice. And in the in-between times, practice some more. LOL! It's a pain. I'll never get mine all trained the way I want, because I have eight. I can't imagine having dozens and keeping them up. But ONE might be doable. Might.  One thing you can do is give him a favorite treat when he is being groomed, and that's the only time he gets that treat. He might learn the connection if you do it often enough. 

I don't show my Angoras, they're just for fiber production, so I have no problem just cutting areas like behind their "armpits" short. So I get a pinch less fiber, but I have a lot fewer mats to work out. It works for me. 

For the mat vs skin problem, change the way you're holding your scissors. Don't cut out mats with the scissors parallel to the skin. Hold them perpendicular to the skin, slipping one blace between the skin and the matt and then closing the scissors. You can imagine cutting a piece of clothing or a bandage off, rather than cutting hair. With the mat cut in half that way, it's usually much easier to comb out. If one cut doesn't do it, you can repeat it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## craftymama86 (Mar 7, 2012)

Haazegirl said:
			
		

> Just in case anyone is still listening... Maybe you have successes to share with me since 2009!
> 
> I am having the same problems with my new guy Loki. He is trusting me more and more and actually comes to me for attention now. But he is not so keen on grooming and I've been unable to find those combs in my area. He will not go on his back and I feel bad forcing it on him. Poor guy was covered in mats when I got him, I couldn't handle the grooming since it was hard to tell the difference between mat and skin. I took him to an angora friend who fixed him up and bred him with her rabbits. She cut out all the mats and his new coat should grow in nicely. But the under chin mats are coming back and I'm worried the rest of them will too if I can't get under there.
> 
> ...


What a cutie! I like his name too.


----------



## Haazegirl (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks, he just had his first carrot today. Before he was never interested as you can see in the picture. After his massive grooming today I gave him a carrot which he ignored for a while. Now I see that it's almost gone! I understand what your saying about cutting/splitting up the mats. Now that my friend got rid of the worst of it, I haven't had to do that again.

I'd still like to get one of the tangler wrangler combs, but feel silly paying so much for shipping. There are already 4 different brushes and combs that we got for him. I wish I could just find a place that has them. What I do have is a slicker brush, a combination pin and bristle brush, flea comb, and a rotating tooth rake. The rake has been the most handy, but I feel like the tines are a little too pointy.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Mar 7, 2012)

Haazegirl said:
			
		

> Thanks, he just had his first carrot today. Before he was never interested as you can see in the picture. After his massive grooming today I gave him a carrot which he ignored for a while. Now I see that it's almost gone! I understand what your saying about cutting/splitting up the mats. Now that my friend got rid of the worst of it, I haven't had to do that again.
> 
> I'd still like to get one of the tangler wrangler combs, but feel silly paying so much for shipping. There are already 4 different brushes and combs that we got for him. I wish I could just find a place that has them. What I do have is a slicker brush, a combination pin and bristle brush, flea comb, and a rotating tooth rake. The rake has been the most handy, but I feel like the tines are a little too pointy.


I found the rake too "aggressive" feeling and instead I use a metal dread comb. It looks just like a regular comb, but it is super thick sturdy metal and was sold at a beauty supply store and made for dreadlocks.


----------



## Haazegirl (Mar 7, 2012)

Oooh I'll have to check that out! I know where beauty supply stores are. Thank you! I've checked every hardware/fleet store within the 2.5 hour drive to my parents house. The tangler wrangler had nice blunt tips and they roll, there's some other brands on Amazon but I can't stand not being able to see and feel it.


----------

